
Show HN: Chrome Extension Developer Starter Kit - rfitz
https://chromeextensionkit.com/?ref=hackernews
======
rfitz
Hey HN, ChromeExtensionKit is a side project of mine that includes a bunch of
different starter templates for basic (HTML/CSS/JS) and React-based Chrome
extensions (with setup and publish scripts) as well as some fully functional
example extensions. I originally built the starter templates as I found myself
setting up and configuring every extension project roughly the same way and
wanted to speed that process up in the future.

I also wrote and included a short ebook outlining how to use the kit as well
as a lot of what I learned growing a number of extensions to over 4,000 users
each.

If anyone has any questions, I would love to answer them!

